# Cheap "Grip-it" clamp repair and improvement



## Niki (28 Jun 2006)

Good day 

I bought those cheap grip clamps. After some time I noticed that they are not "gripping" but sliding back. Another problem was, the handle pin housing breaking.

For the pin housing, I drilled hole and replaced the pin with screw washers and nut.

I solved the sliding problem by grinding the narrow sides with # 40 to make them rough.

It was such a good repair, that I made it on all my grip clamps, even the good ones.

Regards
niki



```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Grip%20clamps/01.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Grip%20clamps/02.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Grip%20clamps/03.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## OPJ (28 Jun 2006)

I bought a couple of these clamps a while ago and broke them within the same day!  

I intend to do the same as you some time. If you've got spare nuts, washers and bolts around, it certainly makes a great saving as opposed to spending £15+ _each_ on the Record clamps.


----------



## Gerard Scanlan (10 Sep 2013)

Just fixed a set of these clamps that have been driving me mad everytime I start gluing up and realise they just can't maintian the pressure.
I roughened up the backs as you describe and they are steady as a rock now. It is as though the factory did not know what they were making. 

I will be replacing the bolts too soon. 

Thanks for sharing this tip.


----------



## cowboy682 (15 Sep 2013)

any tips on repairing the trigger handle as mine as snapped
Thanks Graham


----------



## mind_the_goat (16 Sep 2013)

cowboy682":duwcnrxy said:


> any tips on repairing the trigger handle as mine as snapped
> Thanks Graham



I know it's an off-the-wall idea but can't help thinking a bit of wood might do the trick


----------



## nicguthrie (28 Oct 2013)

For the trigger handle I'd recommend Miliput - I don't think I've ever found a job that the stuff can't repair, and once it's set, it's as tough as, or tougher than most plastic parts.

It sticks really well to most things, but on plastic repairs, it's usually a help to drill a set of small holes along the whole of the repair area (extend the repair a fair bit up the plastic if it's to take any strain) and rough up the surface a bit, so that the putty can grip through and around the plastic, not just to the surface. Make sure it's mixed really well (several minutes kneading the bit you've cut for using) and that the pack isn't too old.

I don't think any workshop should be without a pack of the stuff. I've repaired pottery, metal work, furniture and plastics with it, and most of the repairs have outlasted the thing that was repaired!

Cheers.

Nic.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Oct 2013)

Milliput - I'd not heard of that one, but I Googled it, it seems to be good.


----------



## RossJarvis (31 Oct 2013)

Thanks for the post, I hadn't thought about improving my handy-cramps, which are okay, but not very crampy, I think you've just saved me a few quid buying replacements. More of the same please


----------



## mseries (31 Oct 2013)

RossJarvis":1cuhd2ae said:


> Thanks for the post, I hadn't thought about improving my handy-cramps, which are okay, but not very crampy, I think you've just saved me a few quid buying replacements. More of the same please


The first post is 7 years old and sadly I believe Niki has passed away since then.


----------



## AndyT (31 Oct 2013)

mseries":1u1xuui7 said:


> RossJarvis":1u1xuui7 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the post, I hadn't thought about improving my handy-cramps, which are okay, but not very crampy, I think you've just saved me a few quid buying replacements. More of the same please
> ...



Sadly, that's true. Niki was an inventive woodworker and shared his ideas generously on this and on other forums. His widow decided not to close his accounts or remove images, so there are loads of his posts to learn from. Best starting point is the Sticky, next to this post at the top of the list.


----------



## RossJarvis (2 Nov 2013)

AndyT":cb5olfyc said:


> mseries":cb5olfyc said:
> 
> 
> > RossJarvis":cb5olfyc said:
> ...



I missed the posting date. I'm sorry to hear of Niki's passing, but it's good that his input lives on.


----------



## rafezetter (10 Dec 2013)

I recommend anyone should have a good look at his list of things - I've been through it several times and still pick up on things I missed as there are so many; some are so simple yet effective, they will be of benefit to most woodworkers who don't have a fully equipped workshop (and even some who do).


----------

